# Best course in your county?



## JamesR (Jun 30, 2014)

Ok, so we've all rated them, discussed top 100 lists etc, and once before discussed which counties have the least good golf reputation.
But which is the best course, in your opinion, in your county?

I live in Derbyshire and can happily say that in my opinion Kedleston Park Golf Club is top of the list.


----------



## Dodger (Jun 30, 2014)

Gil_Emott said:



			Ok, so we've all rated them, discussed top 100 lists etc, and once before discussed which counties have the least good golf reputation.
But which is the best course, in your opinion, in your county?

I live in Derbyshire and can happily say that in my opinion Kedleston Park Golf Club is top of the list.
		
Click to expand...

Northumberland and Goswick is number one by a country mile.


----------



## Imurg (Jun 30, 2014)

Probably The Buckinghamshire...


----------



## Birchy (Jun 30, 2014)

That's a tough one, lots to choose from 

I would go for Royal Birkdale from the ones I have played. Think ive played most of the major courses apart from Royal Lytham.


----------



## fundy (Jun 30, 2014)

Bedfordshire - Woburn - it just is - as to which course thats down to personal preference


----------



## Mastercracker (Jun 30, 2014)

I haven't played any of them but probably Ganton, Alwoodley or Moortown. Best I've actually played would be Scarborough North Cliff which is absolutely beautiful or Moor Allerton.


----------



## gripitripit (Jun 30, 2014)

Trying to think about Cabridgshire course is the best and it kinda tells you that it's a pretty poor county for golf courses. Of the ones I have played I have to go with Abbotsley. 
But probably the best is Gog Magogs or Brampton.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Jun 30, 2014)

I wouldn't even know where to start with that one...


----------



## Val (Jun 30, 2014)

Lanarkshire - Lanark, havent played Strathaven so can't comment but it will be either or.


----------



## Twire (Jun 30, 2014)

Devon - Saunton East course


----------



## Duckster (Jun 30, 2014)

Lytham, although Birkdale if you still class Southport as Lancashire and not merseyside.


----------



## Val (Jun 30, 2014)

Duckster said:



			Lytham, although Birkdale if you still class Southport as Lancashire and not merseyside.
		
Click to expand...

Merseyside


----------



## Junior (Jun 30, 2014)

Cheshire - Delamere


----------



## Birchy (Jun 30, 2014)

Valentino said:



			Merseyside
		
Click to expand...

Twas Lancashire when the course was built etc.

Just because the Scousers have since nicked it (fancy that  ) makes no odds to me :rofl:


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 30, 2014)

HawkeyeMS said:



			I wouldn't even know where to start with that one...
		
Click to expand...

Where I'm at.  Wouldn't have a clue.  Outside of the usual suspects I've heard that Wisley is pretty darned smart track


----------



## JamesR (Jun 30, 2014)

Must be nice to play in a county with some good choices, playing a team match must be great if you get on some of the "golf coast" course for free.


----------



## JamesR (Jun 30, 2014)

HawkeyeMS said:



			I wouldn't even know where to start with that one...
		
Click to expand...

Of those you've played which did you prefer?


----------



## AmandaJR (Jun 30, 2014)

Mine - Brampton Park. Cambs has the lowest number of courses by county in the country I think. Gogs is a lovely set up as they have 2 quality courses but neither imo as a standalone is a better challenge than Brampton.


----------



## Foxholer (Jun 30, 2014)

Surrey. So, as Hawkeye posted, too much choice!


----------



## JamesR (Jun 30, 2014)

Foxholer said:



			Surrey. So, as Hawkeye posted, too much choice!
		
Click to expand...

Read an opposition magazine once, and the Surrey county champion voted Hindhead as his favourite. 
Not one I'd ever heard of.


----------



## Swingalot (Jun 30, 2014)

The London Club - Kent

Lots of very good links courses I'm sure some would put ahead of The London, but not for me.


----------



## Fyldewhite (Jun 30, 2014)

Of those I've played (most over the years)......

Within the real geographical county of Lancashire - Hillside
Within the administrative boundary of Lancashire County Council) - St Annes Old Links

Incidentally, my own club is in Blackpool (Unitary Authority) and I pass a sign on the way erected by LCC saying "Thank you for visiting Lancashire - Drive carefully"..........barmy.


----------



## cookelad (Jun 30, 2014)

If you're counting my county as London then the best course I've played is Shooters Hill, if I'm going as Kent the best course I've played is Littlestone!


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 30, 2014)

Nairn, there's only two courses in Nairnshire


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jun 30, 2014)

For me it's Sherwood Forest in Notts over Hollinwell. Bit controversial as Hollinwell always is higher in the lists mags produce, but hey ho.  But some of this is probably down the the fact that I've never played that well at Hollinwell and played very well (for me) when I played Sherwood Forest.  

And in Lincs it's the Hotchkin at Woodhall Spa. Although I don't think I've played any others in Lincs.  But any other answer is wrong.


----------



## 3565 (Jun 30, 2014)

Lincolnshire, has to be Woodhall Spa, although Torksey is a good track. 
Nottinghamshire is Sherwood Forest. 
Yorkshire (west) for me is Moortown
                East is Hornsea
                South is Hallamshire. 

Played The Buckinghamshire which is great, as for Southport area, take your pick, there all good.


----------



## dewsweeper (Jun 30, 2014)

Cheshire,
I think Sandiway just edges Delamere but would not argue about it.
Great to have two top courses so near to each other.
Dewsweeper


----------



## Val (Jun 30, 2014)

Junior said:



			Cheshire - Delamere
		
Click to expand...

Wash your mouth out


----------



## Val (Jun 30, 2014)

Birchy said:



			Twas Lancashire when the course was built etc.

Just because the Scousers have since nicked it (fancy that  ) makes no odds to me :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Nor me pal :thup:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 30, 2014)

Berkshire. Where do you begin. I would suggest, The Berkshire and Swinley Forest for starters of those I've played. Right on the border is Wentworth and Sunningdale (prefer the latter although enjoyed the Ediburgh at Wentworth).


----------



## Spear-Chucker (Jun 30, 2014)

Impossible to pick one. Hunstanton, Brancaster, Cromer and Sheringham will all always be favourites - on a sunny day there's nowhere better.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jun 30, 2014)

Ayrshire......Trumpberry Ailsa


----------



## dontfancythisputt (Jun 30, 2014)

On the Nottingham/Derby boarder

Derbyshire: Kedleston as you say but I do enjoy the moorland course at Breadsall when the rough is up and the wind is blowing
Nottingham: Sherwood and Notts (when both in peak condition) equal for me but the Nottinghamshire is now becoming a cracking venue when looking at the whole package - no I'm not a member.


----------



## GB72 (Jun 30, 2014)

In Lincolnshire you have to say Woodhall Spa though I like Seacroft and Belton Park where I play as well as my old course Stoke Rochford


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jun 30, 2014)

Dorset is my home county. Best courses are Broadstone, Parkstone, Ferndown, Remedy Oak and Isle of Purbeck.

Broadstone is the best test of golf by a clear margin.


----------



## c1973 (Jun 30, 2014)

Ayrshire. Loads of cracking courses in this neck of the woods, spoilt for choice around here, but I suppose it would be the two Open venues Turnberry and Troon that were out in front. 

You've got Dundonald, Barassie, Gailes (Glasgow & Western), Bogside, West Kilbride as well; and that's just quickly off the top of my head. Great place for golf around here.


----------



## Snelly (Jun 30, 2014)

I live in Sussex and the best course is The West Sussex at Pulborough, closely followed by Rye.

I have also lived in Yorkshire where the best course is Ganton, Surrey where the best course is Sunningdale Old and Hampshire where the best course is Liphook (sorry Gordon and Richard!).

Quite a good thread this.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Jun 30, 2014)

The East Midlands i.e. Leics, Notts, Derbyshire is not blessed with too many great courses

Leics/Rutland: Luffenham Heath
Derbyshire:    Kedleston Park, but then there is not too much to compare with.
Notts:            Sherwood Forest, Hollinwell or Lindrick, take your pick.


----------



## Snelly (Jun 30, 2014)

For those in Derbyshire, I would say that Cavendish is a very nice golf course.  I don't know if it is better than Kedleston Park though as I have never heard of it, never mind played it. 

Best in Notts is Hollinwell. No doubt.


----------



## Rooter (Jun 30, 2014)

Would not know where to start in Berkshire! but according to this site: http://www.top100golfcourses.co.uk/htmlsite/area.asp?id=186

my home course is in the top ten!

Bearwood lakes, Swinley Forest, Berkshire would be the first that i would say, but not played on any of them!


----------



## Dodger (Jun 30, 2014)

Played Hollinwell,Notts,Sherwood and Worksop and would rate Sherwood as my favourite/best.


----------



## chrisd (Jun 30, 2014)

In Kent, I'd agree with others that the London a Club and Littlestone are pretty special but I'd add Cinque Ports (Deal) too, as well as Royal St George's ( I havnt played it myself)


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 30, 2014)

Bedfordshire - Woburn just about scrapes into the county  

And Marquess is my fav


----------



## Val (Jun 30, 2014)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Ayrshire......Trumpberry Ailsa
		
Click to expand...

Haven't had the pleasure but of the Ayrshire courses I have played Western Gailes is head and shoulders above the rest


----------



## cookelad (Jun 30, 2014)

chrisd said:



			In Kent, I'd agree with others that the London a Club and Littlestone are pretty special but I'd add Cinque Ports (Deal) too, as well as Royal St George's ( I havnt played it myself)
		
Click to expand...

Swindle email this morning about playing an Open at Deal - needless to say I put my name down!


----------



## Coatsy79 (Jun 30, 2014)

Wiltshire - The Manor House and Bowood beyond that there's not much, maybe Kingsdown or high post


----------



## Rooter (Jun 30, 2014)

Coatsy79 said:



			Wiltshire - The Manor House and Bowood beyond that there's not much, maybe Kingsdown
		
Click to expand...

Bowood is great! really enjoyed it round there, but i played it last year the day after some Audi tournament, man that was tough!


----------



## CliveW (Jun 30, 2014)

1. Blairgowrie Rosemount,
2. Blairgowrie Lansdowne
3. Gleneagles Kings
4. Gleneagles Queens
5. Gleneagles PGA


----------



## Dodger (Jun 30, 2014)

CliveW said:



			1. Blairgowrie Rosemount,
2. Blairgowrie Lansdowne
3. Gleneagles Kings
4. Gleneagles Queens
5. Gleneagles PGA
		
Click to expand...

I would put Kings at the top,great track.Spoiled for choice in Perthshire!!:thup:


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jun 30, 2014)

Cumbria - Silloth on Solway is head and shoulders above the rest.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jun 30, 2014)

drive4show said:



			Dorset is my home county. Best courses are Broadstone, Parkstone, Ferndown, Remedy Oak and Isle of Purbeck.

Broadstone is the best test of golf by a clear margin.
		
Click to expand...

Good courses, played them all in the 1970's [except Remedy Oak.] 
Parkstone would be my favoutite [probably as I won there!]


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 30, 2014)

Sutherland is easy as well.. Royal Dornoch


----------



## Lanark_Golfer (Jun 30, 2014)

Lanark for me in Lanarkshire, very very close call between Lanark and Strathaven. Two different styles of course and is probably just your preference between Moorland and Parkland that swings it either way.


----------



## Lanark_Golfer (Jun 30, 2014)

patricks148 said:



			Sutherland is easy as well.. Royal Dornoch
		
Click to expand...

Couldn't argue with that Patrick or Nairn in Nairnshire


----------



## scottbrown (Jun 30, 2014)

Wiltshire - bowood or maybe cumberwell for the facility's. Although both are at times almost unplayable in the winter.


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 30, 2014)

Wishaw_Hacker said:



			Couldn't argue with that Patrick or Nairn in Nairnshire 

Click to expand...

Ross-shire i would say Tain with Fortrose a close 2nd.

Inverness-shire is easy as well... Castle Stuart hands down.

Badenoch and Strathspey ... a toss up between Spey Valley and Boat Of Garten...Mmm tricky


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Jun 30, 2014)

Conwy. 

It would hard to argue against this.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jun 30, 2014)

Snelly said:



			and Hampshire where the best course is Liphook (sorry Gordon and Richard!).
		
Click to expand...

I'm sure some of Liphook is in Surrey but I'll let you off if you buy the sausage baps next game at Hayling


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jun 30, 2014)

Spear-Chucker said:



			Impossible to pick one. Hunstanton, Brancaster, Cromer and Sheringham will all always be favourites - on a sunny day there's nowhere better.
		
Click to expand...

What are Brancaster and Hunstanton like for single players who may not have an official handicap certificate.  But can acquire one if needed. 

Am off to Sheringham this summer, played it a couple of years ago and it was excellent.  More than happy to play it again, however I've heard good things about the others, but mentions of only playing 2 balls or something like that.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jun 30, 2014)

dontfancythisputt said:



			On the Nottingham/Derby boarder

Derbyshire: Kedleston as you say but I do enjoy the moorland course at Breadsall when the rough is up and the wind is blowing
Nottingham: Sherwood and Notts (when both in peak condition) equal for me but *the Nottinghamshire is now becoming a cracking venue when looking at the whole package - no I'm not a member.*

Click to expand...

I assume they have finished the changes on The Open course?  Played it a few times but there was always work being done, which spoilt it a bit.  Would be nice to play it now if the changes have been completed. Is any course better than the other as haven't played the other one, The Masters course?


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 30, 2014)

Coatsy79 said:



			Wiltshire - The Manor House and Bowood beyond that there's not much, maybe Kingsdown or high post
		
Click to expand...

Wiltshire does seem a bit of a golfing wilderness - Played Bowood earlier this year - and it was fine.  Played High Post yonks ago and really enjoyed that - no idea what it's like today.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 30, 2014)

Dodger said:



			I would put Kings at the top,great track.Spoiled for choice in Perthshire!!:thup:
		
Click to expand...

...and if had maybe another 1000yds (yes quite!) Pitlochry would have to be up there in Perthshire.  But unfortunately it's only 5500.  Still a majestic track mind.  One of my favourites anywhere.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 30, 2014)

And if I can make a claim for my 'home' county of Renfrewshire...East Renfrewshire perhaps?


----------



## Essex_Stu (Jun 30, 2014)

We are not blessed in Essex. The best is probaly Abridge but theres really not a stand out course in the area.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 30, 2014)

Played Northamptonshire County Course on sunday - thats the best course in that county - what a cracking course. 

Has the look of North Hants about it


----------



## JCW (Jun 30, 2014)

Birchy said:



			That's a tough one, lots to choose from 

I would go for Royal Birkdale from the ones I have played. Think ive played most of the major courses apart from Royal Lytham.
		
Click to expand...

Hillside takes some beating ..............EYG


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Jun 30, 2014)

dontfancythisputt said:



			On the Nottingham/Derby boarder

Derbyshire: Kedleston as you say but I do enjoy the moorland course at Breadsall when the rough is up and the wind is blowing
Nottingham: Sherwood and Notts (when both in peak condition) equal for me but the Nottinghamshire is now becoming a cracking venue when looking at the whole package - no I'm not a member.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry but the Nottinghanshire is League 2 compared to Premier League Sherwood & Hollinwell (also Coxmoor).


----------



## nemicu (Jun 30, 2014)

Tough call, but I'd have to opt for the county town of Suffolk for the best all round course. Ipswich Golf Club (aka Purdis Heath)
http://www.ipswichgolfclub.com


----------



## JCW (Jun 30, 2014)

drive4show said:



			Dorset is my home county. Best courses are Broadstone, Parkstone, Ferndown, Remedy Oak and Isle of Purbeck.

Broadstone is the best test of golf by a clear margin.
		
Click to expand...

When was the last time you played Parkstone , Broadstone cant hold a candle to Parkstone for all round condition , as a test of golf then Broadstone may edge it but it has that silly hole the 7th that really lets it down and its down to the eye after that , I played Broadstone in april and it was not good , they say its much better now , only heard that from members not visitors , mind you if was in the worse condition i have ever seen it so anything since then is a step in the right direction ................EYG


----------



## Dodger (Jun 30, 2014)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			And if I can make a claim for my 'home' county of Renfrewshire...East Renfrewshire perhaps?
		
Click to expand...

I was amazed to read this review the other day from McCann who is their big wig reviewer.

Different course to the one I remembered 20 years ago abviously......I'd have given is a 2.5/3 baller then.....

http://www.top100golfcourses.co.uk/htmlsite/productdetails.asp?id=201


----------



## NWJocko (Jun 30, 2014)

Lancashire.

Royal Birkdale if Southport is in it, although I've never played it.

Royal Lytham if not, closely followed by Hillside of the ones I've played.


----------



## fundy (Jun 30, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Played Northamptonshire County Course on sunday - thats the best course in that county - what a cracking course. 

Has the look of North Hants about it
		
Click to expand...

cracking track, utter nightmare to try and get on though (unless you pay silly money)


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 30, 2014)

fundy said:



			cracking track, utter nightmare to try and get on though (unless you pay silly money)
		
Click to expand...

Played it in the Nike - beaten on the last hole by a 12 HC who played like a god that day. 

Some cracking holes 

Ben Foden was there with his OH


----------



## fundy (Jun 30, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Played it in the Nike - beaten on the last hole by a 12 HC who played like a god that day. 

Some cracking holes 

Ben Foden was there with his OH 

Click to expand...

Thats how I got a game there, final regional round in the pairs a couple of years ago, we played 2 lads who were at Moulton college studying Golf!!!! I was 2 or 3 over when we shook hands on 17


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jun 30, 2014)

Woodhall spa Hotchkin by miles.

Seacroft,elsham , belton park and market rasen are all quality tracks in Lincolnshire as well.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 30, 2014)

fundy said:



			Thats how I got a game there, final regional round in the pairs a couple of years ago, we played 2 lads who were at Moulton college studying Golf!!!! I was 2 or 3 over when we shook hands on 17 

Click to expand...

Yep i was 3 over on the day ! 

Fees are quite reasonable as well for the course


----------



## fundy (Jun 30, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Yep i was 3 over on the day ! 

Fees are quite reasonable as well for the course
		
Click to expand...

Membership or green fee?

When I asked was told membership had a wait list plus a hefty join fee and green fees we were quoted almost Â£100 as visitors if we wanted to return, no concessions at all

they do an open later in the year for about Â£30 that Im planning on trying to play

Edit: theres a pairs open for Â£32 a head 1st October if you fancy a bash at it?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 30, 2014)

fundy said:



			Membership or green fee?

When I asked was told membership had a wait list plus a hefty join fee and green fees we were quoted almost Â£100 as visitors if we wanted to return, no concessions at all

they do an open later in the year for about Â£30 that Im planning on trying to play

*Edit: theres a pairs open for Â£32 a head 1st October if you fancy a bash at it?*

Click to expand...

Yeah that sounds a cracking idea - will check my work rota and let you know on Wed

The fees are around 1500 - waiting list is reduced a lot


----------



## AmandaJR (Jun 30, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Played it in the Nike - beaten on the last hole by a 12 HC who played like a god that day. 

Some cracking holes 

Ben Foden was there with his OH 

Click to expand...

That's how we played it so shared green fees. Also got beat!

Great course but long socks with shorts brigade!


----------



## TheClaw (Jun 30, 2014)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			And if I can make a claim for my 'home' county of Renfrewshire...East Renfrewshire perhaps?
		
Click to expand...

Played East Ren on Friday for the first time. I was very impressed.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 30, 2014)

AmandaJR said:



			That's how we played it so shared green fees. Also got beat!

Great course but long socks with shorts brigade!
		
Click to expand...

Yeah i turned up with shorts and short socks  

thankfully i always have a pair of trous with me


----------



## fundy (Jun 30, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Yeah that sounds a cracking idea - will check my work rota and let you know on Wed

The fees are around 1500 - waiting list is reduced a lot
		
Click to expand...


If it was slightly closer Id happily pay Â£1500 to be at that course, not so sure Id want to be at that club though (bit too old school for my preferences)


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jun 30, 2014)

JCW said:



			When was the last time you played Parkstone , Broadstone cant hold a candle to Parkstone for all round condition , as a test of golf then Broadstone may edge it but it has that silly hole the 7th that really lets it down and its down to the eye after that , I played Broadstone in april and it was not good , they say its much better now , only heard that from members not visitors , mind you if was in the worse condition i have ever seen it so anything since then is a step in the right direction ................EYG
		
Click to expand...

I play Parkstone regularly, got several friends over there. Agree about condition, it is as good as any course in the country these days. Broadstone condition isn't as good but it is the better layout. As for the 7th, it's a stunning hole if you know how to play it, only mickey mouse if you take the wrong line off the tee.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 30, 2014)

fundy said:



			If it was slightly closer Id happily pay Â£1500 to be at that course, not so sure Id want to be at that club though (bit too old school for my preferences)
		
Click to expand...

Yeah got to agree with that - playing Berko next week for the first time.


----------



## fundy (Jun 30, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Yeah got to agree with that - playing Berko next week for the first time.
		
Click to expand...

Its nice but not "as nice"


----------



## AmandaJR (Jun 30, 2014)

fundy said:



			If it was slightly closer Id happily pay Â£1500 to be at that course, not so sure Id want to be at that club though (bit too old school for my preferences)
		
Click to expand...

The guys we played hated that element of the club. There was a vote at the AGM to banish the long socks rule and carried by a big margin by the members. They were delighted but then found it still had to be approved by the committee who thew it out and totally ignored the wishes of the members they were meant to represent. I couln't stand being somewhere like that - probably find I wasn't allowed on the course during anything like peak times!!


----------



## fundy (Jun 30, 2014)

AmandaJR said:



			The guys we played hated that element of the club. There was a vote at the AGM to banish the long socks rule and carried by a big margin by the members. They were delighted but then found it still had to be approved by the committee who thew it out and totally ignored the wishes of the members they were meant to represent. I couln't stand being somewhere like that - probably find I wasn't allowed on the course during anything like peak times!!
		
Click to expand...

definitely had that feel to it when we were then, the 2 lads we played were clearly stepping on eggshells round certain members in the clubhouse afterwards. Not sure we helped their case!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 30, 2014)

AmandaJR said:



			The guys we played hated that element of the club. There was a vote at the AGM to banish the long socks rule and carried by a big margin by the members. They were delighted but then found it still had to be approved by the committee who thew it out and totally ignored the wishes of the members they were meant to represent. I couln't stand being somewhere like that - probably find I wasn't allowed on the course during anything like peak times!!
		
Click to expand...

Thats exactly what the two guys said to us as well 

The membership tried to call and EGM etc etc but the committee just said no !

It appears they have a few "younger" faces that will possibly try it again 

We played just in front of the ladies club champs 

the two balls started to catch us up - we let through the first two and we could see the two ball behind rushing up behind them and one of them came rushing up saying "you will let us through" ( whilst forgetting that her FC was struggling to find her ball ) - we let them through and she gave no word of thank you etc and even told one of the members not to leave the tee until they had finished the hole - she was plain rude and one of the ladies had a word with her and she said "tough its my course and visitors shouldnt be welcome"   !!! she was the Vice Capts wife !! - never seen anythign like it


----------



## AmandaJR (Jun 30, 2014)

Try the ladies at Aspley Guise - well renowned for being downright rude to visitors and desperate for any opportunity to tell them off!


----------



## fundy (Jun 30, 2014)

AmandaJR said:



			Try the ladies at Aspley Guise - well renowned for being downright rude to visitors and desperate for any opportunity to tell them off!
		
Click to expand...

One of our lads played in the county champs there recently and got into an almighty row with a so called committee member, so far up his own ****** on all accounts lol


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 30, 2014)

AmandaJR said:



			Try the ladies at Aspley Guise - well renowned for being downright rude to visitors and desperate for any opportunity to tell them off!
		
Click to expand...

Its an awful place - not very friendly at all - the current captain is awful.

They have a very high opinion of themsleves


----------



## AmandaJR (Jun 30, 2014)

Played there once and passed a "lady" member near the first tee. She said "hello are you visitors" to which we replied "yes". David and Gavin both teed off from the yellows, and still she stood there watching. I made my way forwards to the reds - still being watched closely and teed up my ball. Stepped back and heard a shrill "I hope you're not planning to tee off from there - all visitors use the blue tees". Silly cow stoof around for 10 mins waiting and waiting and hoping I'd make that mistake. Have since heard of many other women golfers who had the same sort of experience!

David suggested to her that a sign somewhere might be helfpul!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 30, 2014)

AmandaJR said:



			Played there once and passed a "lady" member near the first tee. She said "hello are you visitors" to which we replied "yes". David and Gavin both teed off from the yellows, and still she stood there watching. I made my way forwards to the reds - still being watched closely and teed up my ball. Stepped back and heard a shrill "I hope you're not planning to tee off from there - all visitors use the blue tees". Silly cow stoof around for 10 mins waiting and waiting and hoping I'd make that mistake. Have since heard of many other women golfers who had the same sort of experience!

David suggested to her that a sign somewhere might be helfpul!
		
Click to expand...

Aspley still had a waiting list ( well they said so ) and told some people that they wouldnt get in but they would "boost" them up the list for a small fee !!!

Their waiting list disappeared and they are now short of members.

They also have the worst clubhouse in history. Their lady captain looked at me in disgust when i said it wasnt nice to look at - only for one of their members to agree


----------



## pigmeister (Jun 30, 2014)

Sorry, but don`t Woburn play their golf for BB&O, therefore not qualifying for Bedfordshire. I believe only part of the golf estate is in Beds. I now claim John OGaunt as the best in Beds, by a long way.:ears:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 30, 2014)

pigmeister said:



			Sorry, but don`t Woburn play their golf for BB&O, therefore not qualifying for Bedfordshire. I believe only part of the golf estate is in Beds. I now claim John OGaunt as the best in Beds, by a long way.:ears:
		
Click to expand...



Thats not a bad claim


----------



## gregbwfc (Jun 30, 2014)

Have to agree with Coolio and go with Birkdale.
Out of my area but no love for Mere among the Cheshire set ?


----------



## splashtryagain (Jun 30, 2014)

Mere = 5 or 6 great, great holes rest played in posh folks back gardens.
Impressive facility mind.
Saving par - no one could could be bothered to argue huh?! 
Coz you're right.


----------



## gregbwfc (Jun 30, 2014)

splashtryagain said:



			Mere = 5 or 6 great, great holes rest *played in posh folks back gardens*.
Impressive facility mind.
Saving par - no one could could be bothered to argue huh?! 
Coz you're right.
		
Click to expand...

On one occasion I played ther, quite literally


----------



## Spear-Chucker (Jun 30, 2014)

Hacker Khan said:



			What are Brancaster and Hunstanton like for single players who may not have an official handicap certificate.  But can acquire one if needed. 

Am off to Sheringham this summer, played it a couple of years ago and it was excellent.  More than happy to play it again, however I've heard good things about the others, but mentions of only playing 2 balls or something like that.
		
Click to expand...

Hunstanton likes folk in 2 balls but the pro uses common sense and fixes folk up accordingly, three balls etc where necessary. The members have been very friendly to me and it's all nice and relaxed with the course being the focus... Brancaster similar but they c_an b_e sticklers for protocol up there . It is a bit traditional I'll admit but times are slowly changing whilst maining the charm of the area. Hcp certs will help but not essential. As always phone ahead and you'll be fine. Well worth checking out Cromer if you are in the area for a couple of days - new greenkeeper last year and it's playing amazing.


----------



## Captainron (Jun 30, 2014)

Lincolnshire only has the one world class course. The Hotchkin course at Woodhall Spa.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 30, 2014)

Dodger said:



			I was amazed to read this review the other day from McCann who is their big wig reviewer.

Different course to the one I remembered 20 years ago abviously......I'd have given is a 2.5/3 baller then.....

http://www.top100golfcourses.co.uk/htmlsite/productdetails.asp?id=201

Click to expand...

Never played Ranfurly - but was a member of East Ren - a mini Gleneagles is so many ways


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jun 30, 2014)

Hacker Khan said:



			What are Brancaster and Hunstanton like for single players who may not have an official handicap certificate.  But can acquire one if needed. 

Am off to Sheringham this summer, played it a couple of years ago and it was excellent.  More than happy to play it again, however I've heard good things about the others, but mentions of only playing 2 balls or something like that.
		
Click to expand...

Although both Hunstanton and Brancaster are 2ball courses I have played both on my own without problems. Also played Hunstanton as a 3ball when we had someone drop out. As always, ring ahead to check. 

As for best in county, not a lot to choose between them. Think I prefer Brancaster just because it is so incredibly olde worlde and traditional, very few clubs like it left. Both are very good courses though, never disappointed to play either of them.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 30, 2014)

TheClaw said:



			Played East Ren on Friday for the first time. I was very impressed.
		
Click to expand...

I played it last year for first time in 30yrs - when I was a member back then the trees had just been planted.  Speaking to a member there is a strong feeling that the planting was a mistake and they'd take the trees away now as quickly as they would be allowed.  But I loved my knock round - even just playing on my tod.


----------



## Val (Jun 30, 2014)

gregbwfc said:



			Have to agree with Coolio and go with Birkdale.
Out of my area but no love for Mere among the Cheshire set ?
		
Click to expand...

Not many Cheshire voters by the look of it, Delamere gets well spoken up, I really like Lymm but for me there's only one course in Cheshire (yes the Wirral is Cheshire)


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jun 30, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Played Northamptonshire County Course on sunday - thats the best course in that county - what a cracking course. 

Has the look of North Hants about it
		
Click to expand...

Just had a look at their website as I'm up there next week on a course and might try to play one evening. Sorry to say this but it has some of the most boring, unimaginative greens complexes I've ever seen. They all look like flat areas at the end of the fairways


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jun 30, 2014)

Valentino said:



			Not many Cheshire voters by the look of it, Delamere gets well spoken up, I really like Lymm but for me there's only one course in Cheshire (yes the Wirral is Cheshire) 

Click to expand...

Is that Caldy or Hoylake Val :rofl::ears:


----------



## Val (Jun 30, 2014)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Is that Caldy or Hoylake Val :rofl::ears:
		
Click to expand...

Sook it you :rofl:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 30, 2014)

drive4show said:



			Just had a look at their website as I'm up there next week on a course and might try to play one evening. Sorry to say this but it has some of the most boring, unimaginative greens complexes I've ever seen. They all look like flat areas at the end of the fairways 

Click to expand...

Certainly werent like that when i played and most certainly not flat - as i found out.

Think it hosts Open qualifying and Senior PGA comps - think you might struggle to get on unless you want to pay a lot or know a member


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jun 30, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Certainly werent like that when i played and most certainly not flat - as i found out.

Think it hosts Open qualifying and Senior PGA comps - think you might struggle to get on unless you want to pay a lot or know a member
		
Click to expand...

Nah....I'm just looking for a cheap knock after work. Brampton Heath do a cheap twilight rate, might fit the bill. County want Â£70 for a midweek round, that's Surrey prices


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 30, 2014)

drive4show said:



			Nah....I'm just looking for a cheap knock after work. Brampton Heath do a cheap twilight rate, might fit the bill. County want Â£70 for a midweek round, that's Surrey prices  

Click to expand...

Brampton Heath is right next door to it - some holes are just seperated by a fence 

The guys we played with said its a decent enough track but some of the members at County think its a "disgrace" !!


----------



## sheldrake (Jun 30, 2014)

Essex_Stu said:



			We are not blessed in Essex. The best is probaly Abridge but theres really not a stand out course in the area.
		
Click to expand...

Surely thorndon park is the top course in essex. Played it last summer and absolutely loved it! I did enjoy abridge too though, quite a bit tougher than thorndon.


----------



## 3565 (Jun 30, 2014)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Woodhall spa Hotchkin by miles.

Seacroft,elsham , belton park and market rasen are all quality tracks in Lincolnshire as well.
		
Click to expand...

I can agree with Seacroft and Belton Park, but Rasen ain't that special and neither is Elsham and I was a member for 8 yrs.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 1, 2014)

sheldrake said:



			Surely thorndon park is the top course in essex. Played it last summer and absolutely loved it! I did enjoy abridge too though, quite a bit tougher than thorndon.
		
Click to expand...

Surely you're having a laugh?  One of many laid out on farmland to cash in on the boom, little definition & little appeal.  Orsett is the best I've found in Essex.


----------



## sheldrake (Jul 1, 2014)

Blue in Munich said:



			Surely you're having a laugh?  One of many laid out on farmland to cash in on the boom, little definition & little appeal.  Orsett is the best I've found in Essex.
		
Click to expand...

Thorndon park ...farmland? It's laid out in a deer park of dense woodland with trees that are hundreds of years old! Agree abridge is rather uninspiring but not sure you can say the same for thorndon. In the top 100 courses in England according to the list so must have some admirers.

Orsett is a good track, particularly 6 and 12. Little boring once you hit the final 5 or so holes though.


----------



## JCW (Jul 1, 2014)

drive4show said:



			I play Parkstone regularly, got several friends over there. Agree about condition, it is as good as any course in the country these days. Broadstone condition isn't as good but it is the better layout. As for the 7th, it's a stunning hole if you know how to play it, only mickey mouse if you take the wrong line off the tee.
		
Click to expand...

They have cleared out lots of trees at Broadstone so it needs to settle , with regards to the 7th , I would just take a bit out at the top and clear all the heather out so its fairway all the way from the tee box to the bottom , so a good drive will just leave a shot iron in and to counter that i would put in some bunkers to catch a drive that is off line so you have a choice to lay up and leave a long iron in or try and get the right line and get the reward of a short iron in , get in the new bunkers and you then have a long bunker shot or lay up and try and get up and down , at the moment its a hole that will not be found on any  modern golf course as it would not be designed that way ............................we must get together and play one day soon ....................EYG


----------



## Andy808 (Jul 1, 2014)

Impossible to narrow it down to one course down here as we have such a diverse range of courses throughout the county for superb links courses like St Enodoc or Trevose to the stunning parkland course of the Nicklaus course at St Mellion.


----------



## davidy233 (Jul 1, 2014)

Has to be Carnoustie Championship in Angus.

Other fine courses at Montrose, Panmure and Monifieth though.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jul 1, 2014)

davidy233 said:



			Has to be Carnoustie Championship in Angus.

Other fine courses at Montrose, Panmure and Monifieth though.
		
Click to expand...

Don't forget Arbroath, the Burnside and some very good inland courses like Edzell and Letham. 

You are very lucky in your area  :thup:


----------



## MashieNiblick (Jul 1, 2014)

Berkshire too many to choose from though I can only dream of playing the best ones.

As for Wiltshire,  I have played Marlborough and North Wilts and enjoyed both. Also heard good things about Wragg Barn and Castle Coombe (Manor House).


----------



## JamesR (Jul 1, 2014)

Snelly said:



			For those in Derbyshire, I would say that Cavendish is a very nice golf course.  I don't know if it is better than *Kedleston Park though as I have never heard of it, never mind played it. *

Best in Notts is Hollinwell. No doubt.
		
Click to expand...

That's part of the reason I started this thread. Kedleston is fast becoming a very good golf club indeed. It's always been one of the best in Derbyshire, but now they are investing in both the club house and on the course.
Last winter they took the first steps toward a whole new bunkering plan, the first hole now looks beautiful (IMHO of course)

https://twitter.com/Kedleston_Park/status/463626734240530433/photo/1

... and over the coming years they intend to complete that and continue to host bigger and better events.
I was a junior member there, gave up the game in my early 20's, then joined Ashbourne, a nice enough course, but have since gone back to Kedleston and thoroughly enjoy it.


----------



## SteveBonners (Jul 1, 2014)

Essex_Stu said:



			We are not blessed in Essex. The best is probaly Abridge but theres really not a stand out course in the area.
		
Click to expand...

I agree that we Essex is not renowned for great golf courses. I would agree with Abridge as a good test and it has been an Open Qualifying course.

Thorndon Park is a lovely mature layout near to Brentwood. It is a Harry Colt designed course and is nearly 100 years old. Always presented in wonderful condition, when I have been there.


----------



## JamesR (Jul 1, 2014)

drive4show said:



			Dorset is my home county. Best courses are Broadstone, Parkstone, Ferndown, Remedy Oak and Isle of Purbeck.

Broadstone is the best test of golf by a clear margin.
		
Click to expand...

My folks are holidaying at Christchurch the week after the HFH's days, so I'm going to join them. As I'll have my clubs with me, and I believe they aren't too far away, I may have to try one or two of those out for myself.


----------



## Paperboy (Jul 1, 2014)

drive4show said:



			I play Parkstone regularly, got several friends over there. Agree about condition, it is as good as any course in the country these days. Broadstone condition isn't as good but it is the better layout. As for the 7th, it's a stunning hole if you know how to play it, only mickey mouse if you take the wrong line off the tee.
		
Click to expand...

It definite;y is a mickey mouse hole if you have to give a bloody shot there and duff your tee shot


----------



## stevek1969 (Jul 1, 2014)

Where i stay is Angus so thats Carnoustie by a mile and where i play is Fife so St Andrews Old Course, so run of the  mill courses i suppose.


----------



## davidy233 (Jul 1, 2014)

drive4show said:



			Don't forget Arbroath, the Burnside and some very good inland courses like Edzell and Letham. 

You are very lucky in your area  :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Wasn't intending forgetting any of those, used to be a member at Arbroath and intend playing an open there next week if there are spaces - for my personal taste I'd add Forfar too

Now if this topic was courses within 30 miles of my house as the crow flies then I could fill a book


----------



## JamesR (Jul 1, 2014)

Hacker Khan said:



			For me it's *Sherwood Forest in Notts over Hollinwell*. Bit controversial as Hollinwell always is higher in the lists mags produce, but hey ho.  But some of this is probably down the the fact that I've never played that well at Hollinwell and played very well (for me) when I played Sherwood Forest.  

And in Lincs it's the Hotchkin at Woodhall Spa. Although I don't think I've played any others in Lincs.  But any other answer is wrong. 

Click to expand...

Sherwood Forest, Hollinwell & Coxmoor are all Mansfield neck of the woods aren't they?


----------



## MendieGK (Jul 1, 2014)

Coatsy79 said:



			Wiltshire - The Manor House and Bowood beyond that there's not much, maybe Kingsdown or high post
		
Click to expand...

would have to agree, Wiltshire stuggles. Hence why my last two clubs (despite living in Swindon) havent been in the county!! 

Bowood is the cream of the crop but is quite expensive to be a member at. love the place though


----------



## MendieGK (Jul 1, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Played Northamptonshire County Course on sunday - thats the best course in that county - what a cracking course. 

Has the look of North Hants about it
		
Click to expand...

I played it on Friday, and didnt think it was that amazing if honest, the greens were like car parks and every hole felt very simliar - 400yds slightly up a hill


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jul 1, 2014)

ganton for me in this neck of the woods although I have yet to sample alwoodey or moortown.


----------



## Liqdaddymac (Jul 1, 2014)

MendieGK said:



			would have to agree, Wiltshire stuggles. Hence why my last two clubs (despite living in Swindon) havent been in the county!! 

Bowood is the cream of the crop but is quite expensive to be a member at. love the place though
		
Click to expand...

I must be one of the only people around that really doesn't rate Bowood! have played it a lot and just find it boring. rather play north Wilts, cumberwell or Manor house (if they can guarantee less than a 5 hour round)


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jul 1, 2014)

Gil_Emott said:



			Sherwood Forest, Hollinwell & Coxmoor are all Mansfield neck of the woods aren't they?
		
Click to expand...

Yup, Mansfield is the nearest well known place to them all.  Hollinwell and Coxmoor are but a decent 3 wood then mid iron away from each other, Sherwood Forest a little bit further away, but not far.  All 3 would make a seriously good golf break with very little driving, bit surprised they don't get together and do that really as they are top notch courses.  

But then again I suspect they don't really want the hoi pollio on, I've played Hollinwell on a perfect Sunday afternoon in June and I think we were about the only ones on the course.  Although having said that, Hollinwell does release the occasional tee time on one of the discount tee time websites, so may be even they need visitors nowadays.


----------



## MizunoGreyhound (Jul 1, 2014)

drive4show said:



			Don't forget Arbroath, the Burnside and some very good inland courses like Edzell and Letham. 

You are very lucky in your area  :thup:
		
Click to expand...

I had the pleasure of playing Edzell again last week. Still loved it, despite the trees being chopped and sold for lumber along 13 and 14. Shame, as those holes have now lost their definition and some of the intimidation factor.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jul 1, 2014)

Spear-Chucker said:



			Hunstanton likes folk in 2 balls but the pro uses common sense and fixes folk up accordingly, three balls etc where necessary. The members have been very friendly to me and it's all nice and relaxed with the course being the focus... Brancaster similar but they c_an b_e sticklers for protocol up there . It is a bit traditional I'll admit but times are slowly changing whilst maining the charm of the area. Hcp certs will help but not essential. As always phone ahead and you'll be fine. Well worth checking out Cromer if you are in the area for a couple of days - new greenkeeper last year and it's playing amazing.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks (and to drive4show as well) I really enjoyed Sheringham last time, and as I am staying in the town it may be the easy option.  But will see, I've walked through Brancaster to get to the beach a couple of times so it would be nice to play it.


----------



## Swinger (Jul 1, 2014)

Wiltshire and in order of preference - 

1 - Manor House
2 - Salisbury and South Wilts
3 - High Post
4 - Bowood

Not really overjoyed at the prospect of playing too many other courses in this area but some others are ok. Not sure anyone else in the county agrees with the South Wilts shout as it hasn't been mentioned yet and it is my home club so it might be perceived as being a little biased but I like it and think it is a good test of the game.


----------



## Liqdaddymac (Jul 1, 2014)

Never played South Wilts or High Post so maybe have a knock one day?

Have to play at Wrag barn in a few weeks in a league to Dubai match - any reviews on the place?


----------



## Liqdaddymac (Jul 1, 2014)

Gloucestershire for me would be;

Ross on Wye (although officially Herefordshire)

Then it is close in my opinion between Cotswold Hills (my course) and Minchinhampton. They are both kept in fantastic condition. If they both took the same time to get to for me, then in all honestly I would probably be at Minch as it has 2 good courses.


----------



## Tommo21 (Jul 1, 2014)

Anyone mention East Lothian.......where do I start. 19 to choose from within a 30 min drive. 2 or 3 world class, 2 or 3 more high class and a few nice one's.


----------



## NWJocko (Jul 1, 2014)

Tommo21 said:



			Anyone mention East Lothian.......where do I start. 19 to choose from within a 30 min drive. 2 or 3 world class, 2 or 3 more high class and a few nice one's.
		
Click to expand...

Was going to start on my home county but would have been a long post!!

Muirfield the best probably? Not that I've played it or any of the new ones (Archerfield or Renaissance).

Personal favourites are Gullane 1/2, Dunbar, Longniddry, North Berwick, the Glen. That's without mentioning about another 15 that are really good courses.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jul 1, 2014)

Hacker Khan said:



			Yup, Mansfield is the nearest well known place to them all.  Hollinwell and Coxmoor are but a decent 3 wood then mid iron away from each other, Sherwood Forest a little bit further away, but not far.  All 3 would make a seriously good golf break with very little driving, bit surprised they don't get together and do that really as they are top notch courses.  

But then again I suspect they don't really want the hoi pollio on, I've played Hollinwell on a perfect Sunday afternoon in June and I think we were about the only ones on the course.  Although having said that, Hollinwell does release the occasional tee time on one of the discount tee time websites, so may be even they need visitors nowadays.
		
Click to expand...

they did organise a  3day 4bbb comp on all courses this year.


----------



## daveyc2k2 (Jul 1, 2014)

SteveBonners said:



			I agree that we Essex is not renowned for great golf courses. I would agree with Abridge as a good test and it has been an Open Qualifying course.

Thorndon Park is a lovely mature layout near to Brentwood. It is a Harry Colt designed course and is nearly 100 years old. Always presented in wonderful condition, when I have been there.
		
Click to expand...

I hear Chelmsford Golf Club is one of the best in Essex


----------



## spongebob59 (Jul 1, 2014)

Thought Orsett was nice when I played it.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jul 1, 2014)

I've heard Lydd is the best in Kent?


----------



## Wilson (Jul 1, 2014)

Liqdaddymac said:



			I must be one of the only people around that really doesn't rate Bowood! have played it a lot and just find it boring. rather play north Wilts, cumberwell or Manor house (if they can guarantee less than a 5 hour round)
		
Click to expand...

I played Bowood last week, and wasn't a massive fan.

I've recently moved to the area & have just joined Manor House, played it a couple of weeks back & loved the place, we were told it was a busy day and we went round in 4 hours, a couple of small hold ups but nothing major - had we walked rather than been in a buggy the pace would have been fine.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 1, 2014)

Liqdaddymac said:



			I must be one of the only people around that really doesn't rate Bowood! have played it a lot and just find it boring. rather play north Wilts, cumberwell or Manor house (if they can guarantee less than a 5 hour round)
		
Click to expand...

Living in Bristol when Bowood was first developed I had heard a lot of folks rave about it - but when I played it earlier this year for the first time I have to say I was rather disappointed.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 1, 2014)

Swinger said:



			Wiltshire and in order of preference - 

1 - Manor House
2 - Salisbury and South Wilts
3 - High Post
4 - Bowood

Not really overjoyed at the prospect of playing too many other courses in this area but some others are ok. Not sure anyone else in the county agrees with the South Wilts shout as it hasn't been mentioned yet and it is my home club so it might be perceived as being a little biased but I like it and think it is a good test of the game.
		
Click to expand...

Marlborough not make your Wiltshire short list.  Tough in a gale.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 1, 2014)

Derbyshire or South Yorkshire anyone?


----------



## Ethan (Jul 1, 2014)

Rooter said:



			Would not know where to start in Berkshire! but according to this site: http://www.top100golfcourses.co.uk/htmlsite/area.asp?id=186

my home course is in the top ten!

Bearwood lakes, Swinley Forest, Berkshire would be the first that i would say, but not played on any of them!
		
Click to expand...

Berkshire has some good courses!

Sunningdale and The Berkshire have to be the top 2 clubs and probably top 4 courses in Berkshire.


----------



## 6inchcup (Jul 1, 2014)

Birchy said:



			That's a tough one, lots to choose from 

I would go for Royal Birkdale from the ones I have played. Think ive played most of the major courses apart from Royal Lytham.
		
Click to expand...

personally S and A is a nicer course than Birkdale,but we have some great parkland courses as well links golf is not the be all and end all.


----------



## Swinger (Jul 1, 2014)

Liqdaddymac said:



			Never played South Wilts or High Post so maybe have a knock one day?

Have to play at Wrag barn in a few weeks in a league to Dubai match - any reviews on the place?
		
Click to expand...

You'd be more than welcome to come over for a game at some point. Always interested in what new people think of the place, most seem to go away pretty pleased no matter what the golf is like. I know a good few at High Post too and enjoy playing it so getting a better rate shouldn't be a problem.

Played Wrag a couple of times and did enjoy it, a few nice holes there but a couple of weak ones in my opinion. You should have a good day as  it will probably be in good condition.


----------



## Swinger (Jul 1, 2014)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Marlborough not make your Wiltshire short list.  Tough in a gale.
		
Click to expand...

probably one of the more playable courses in a gale when it comes to Wiltshire! Had the county foursomes there this year in such conditions which made for an interesting day to say the least. 
I don't mind playing there but I'm not a fan of a few holes as I think they are a little silly but a pretty good course all in all.

I'm up Farnham on Monday so looking forward to that, only played once before and it was a bit wet with the bad weather about at the time but did look like it would be a good venue this time of year.


----------



## adiemel (Jul 1, 2014)

I haven't played any other course in Cambridgeshire other than my home club lakeside lodge pidley. which I love. I hope to try other courses as my game gets better


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jul 1, 2014)

pbrown7582 said:



			they did organise a  3day 4bbb comp on all courses this year.
		
Click to expand...

I don't think coxmoor was included. If it was the heathland classic your thinking  then it was lindrick and not coxmoor. Â£150 to play all 3


----------



## Essex_Stu (Jul 1, 2014)

[/LIST]


daveyc2k2 said:



			I hear Chelmsford Golf Club is one of the best in Essex 

Click to expand...

Well it beats forresters park


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 1, 2014)

Blue in Munich said:



			Surely you're having a laugh?  One of many laid out on farmland to cash in on the boom, little definition & little appeal.  Orsett is the best I've found in Essex.
		
Click to expand...




sheldrake said:



			Thorndon park ...farmland? It's laid out in a deer park of dense woodland with trees that are hundreds of years old! Agree abridge is rather uninspiring but not sure you can say the same for thorndon. In the top 100 courses in England according to the list so must have some admirers.Orsett is a good track, particularly 6 and 12. Little boring once you hit the final 5 or so holes though.
		
Click to expand...

Oops.   I can only apologise sheldrake, I had a senior moment and confused Thorndon Park with Crondon Park.  You're right, Thorndon Park is an old deer park and is a very pleasant course, the clubhouse is a bit of a let down, however I would stand by the description of Crondon Park which is a goat track of the first order. Welcome to the forum btw.


----------



## chrisd (Jul 2, 2014)

drive4show said:



			I've heard Lydd is the best in Kent?
		
Click to expand...

It's only the best in Lydd because it's the only one there and even then it's a close run thing between it and the potato field!


----------



## sheldrake (Jul 2, 2014)

Blue in Munich said:



			Oops.   I can only apologise sheldrake, I had a senior moment and confused Thorndon Park with Crondon Park.  You're right, Thorndon Park is an old deer park and is a very pleasant course, the clubhouse is a bit of a let down, however I would stand by the description of Crondon Park which is a goat track of the first order. Welcome to the forum btw.
		
Click to expand...

Haha no problem. I'm yet to sample the delights of crondon park but I'll put it towards the back-end of my to play list after that glowing review. And thanks for the welcome. I agree the clubhouse is rather underwhelming next to Thorndon hall!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 2, 2014)

Swinger said:



			probably one of the more playable courses in a gale when it comes to Wiltshire! Had the county foursomes there this year in such conditions which made for an interesting day to say the least. 
I don't mind playing there but I'm not a fan of a few holes as I think they are a little silly but a pretty good course all in all.

I'm up Farnham on Monday so looking forward to that, only played once before and it was a bit wet with the bad weather about at the time but did look like it would be a good venue this time of year.
		
Click to expand...

Hope weather is good - will be interested in your feedback - i think its pretty good but I haven't played other tracks last month or two


----------



## JamesR (Jul 2, 2014)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Derbyshire or South Yorkshire anyone?
		
Click to expand...

Don't know about south Yorkshire, but the best in Derbyshire would be: Kedleston, Cavendish, Horsley Lodge, Breadsall Priory, Erewash Valley, Chesterfield & Matlock


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jul 2, 2014)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Derbyshire or South Yorkshire anyone?
		
Click to expand...

Rotherham is a nice parkland track. As for Derbyshire they don't have a lot but Burton on Trent is lovely and Buxton and High peak is nice as well.


----------



## JamesR (Jul 2, 2014)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			As for Derbyshire they don't have a lot but Burton on Trent is lovely and Buxton and High peak is nice as well.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, 2 other nice courses.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 2, 2014)

Gil_Emott said:



			Don't know about south Yorkshire, but the best in Derbyshire would be: Kedleston, Cavendish, Horsley Lodge, Breadsall Priory, Erewash Valley, Chesterfield & Matlock
		
Click to expand...

Played Matlock a couple of times - fine during the summer but apparently very wet in winter months,  I haven't played Chesterfield - as I have tended to just play Tapton Park when staying at my M-i-Ls.  Will check it out - and also Cavendish (all as part of my forward planning to a move north to Derbyshire or South Yorkshire).  Young Master Fitzgerald plays The Hallamshire in Sheffield so I'm guessing that's pretty good - clubhouse is certainly impressive.


----------



## Snelly (Jul 2, 2014)

Hallowes in Derbyshire is a good course.  Certainly worth a trip.

In terms of South Yorkshire, I would say the best courses in Sheffield are Hallamshire, Abbeydale and Hillsborough.  I agree that Rotherham is also a nice club.


----------



## Mastercracker (Jul 2, 2014)

Playing Rotherham in a few weeks. Any tips?


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jul 2, 2014)

Mastercracker said:



			Playing Rotherham in a few weeks. Any tips?
		
Click to expand...

Don't be greedy on the 1st its not as long as it looks, Its a nice course and hopefully the greens are in good condition, I played it twice last year and they were fantastic the second time I played and not so good the 1st time. And on 15 take it as close to the trees on the left as you possibly can or you are left with a long shot in from the right hand side.


----------



## Soft hands (Jul 3, 2014)

Played Hamilton Golf Club today in Lanarkshire. 

Really enjoyed it in good condition and a fair test today even with a decent wind. Played to handicap which is better than lately so always a bonus too!


----------



## the hammer (Jul 3, 2014)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Don't be greedy on the 1st its not as long as it looks, Its a nice course and hopefully the greens are in good condition, I played it twice last year and they were fantastic the second time I played and not so good the 1st time. And on 15 take it as close to the trees on the left as you possibly can or you are left with a long shot in from the right hand side.
		
Click to expand...

Glynn, if you fancy a knock round ,http://www.wheatleygolfclub.co.uk/ give me a shout, its not the Hotchkin, its as good as it gets around south yorks.  (IMHO)


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jul 3, 2014)

the hammer said:



			Glynn, if you fancy a knock round ,http://www.wheatleygolfclub.co.uk/ give me a shout, its not the Hotchkin, its as good as it gets around south yorks.  (IMHO)
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Greg, Defo up for a game at Wheatley, was talking with some of our members this week who really praised your track :thup:


----------



## vig (Jul 4, 2014)

Not one favourite. Love moortown & Lindrick , hessle a nice track.  One to watch in a couple of years Flaxby.  Improving  all the time and tough from the tips.  Played a pro am there last yr and greens were stimped at 11. Like a snooker table.  I've heard they're gonna try and get solheim cup there in nr future very ambitious owner


----------



## the hammer (Jul 4, 2014)

vig said:



			Not one favourite. Love moortown & Lindrick , hessle a nice track.  One to watch in a couple of years Flaxby.  Improving  all the time and tough from the tips.  Played a pro am there last yr and greens were stimped at 11. Like a snooker table.  I've heard they're gonna try and get solheim cup there in nr future very ambitious owner
		
Click to expand...


I can't believe there's not more shouts for lindrick. We played moor town 2 -3 months ago, in my humble , unknowledgable opinion, not in the same league as lindrick.


----------



## Lanark_Golfer (Jul 4, 2014)

Soft hands said:



			Played Hamilton Golf Club today in Lanarkshire. 

Really enjoyed it in good condition and a fair test today even with a decent wind. Played to handicap which is better than lately so always a bonus too!
		
Click to expand...

Have you played it before? I've heard there quite a change with a lot of trees removed. I really liked it but haven't played it for a good few years. They have a 36 hole open on Sunday but it clashes with a comp at mine or I'd have played it.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Jul 4, 2014)

vig said:



			Not one favourite. Love moortown & Lindrick , hessle a nice track.  One to watch in a couple of years Flaxby.  Improving  all the time and tough from the tips.  Played a pro am there last yr and greens were stimped at 11. Like a snooker table.  I've heard they're gonna try and get solheim cup there in nr future very ambitious owner
		
Click to expand...


Surely Lindrick is in Notts (with the exception of one green which is in Derbyshire).

I know it has a Sheffield postcode but like Worksop it is a Nottinghamshire course, isn't it?


----------



## the hammer (Jul 4, 2014)

MetalMickie said:



			Surely Lindrick is in Notts (with the exception of one green which is in Derbyshire).

I know it has a Sheffield postcode but like Worksop it is a Nottinghamshire course, isn't it?
		
Click to expand...

Golf empire, where everybody seems to find out where and when club opens are on have it as South Yorkshire.
I would have thought Notts too.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Jul 4, 2014)

the hammer said:



			Golf empire, where everybody seems to find out where and when club opens are on have it as South Yorkshire.
I would have thought Notts too.
		
Click to expand...

I suppose a lot depends on which County Union it is attached to.

Have just checked and that appears to be Yorkshire so now I know.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jul 4, 2014)

MetalMickie said:



			I suppose a lot depends on which County Union it is attached to.
		
Click to expand...

They lok like they are affiliated to the Yorkshire golf union under the Sheffield area. Strange that they ain't in Nottinghamshire along with Worksop.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 4, 2014)

Hacker Khan said:



			What are Brancaster and Hunstanton like for single players who may not have an official handicap certificate.  But can acquire one if needed. 

Am off to Sheringham this summer, played it a couple of years ago and it was excellent.  More than happy to play it again, however I've heard good things about the others, but mentions of only playing 2 balls or something like that.
		
Click to expand...

I played Hunstanton the other year, don't recall being asked for a h/c cert.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 4, 2014)

Valentino said:



			Not many Cheshire voters by the look of it, Delamere gets well spoken up, I really like Lymm but for me there's only one course in Cheshire (yes the Wirral is Cheshire) 

Click to expand...

No it isn't, and don't give me that postcode rubbish. The Whirral (the posh locals insert an "H" , I find). They sound like Roger bloody Whittaker.

Outside of Birkdale, as haven't played it.

Hillside
Formby

Then Whhhhhhhallasey, S and A, West Lancs, Royal Liverpool then Caldy.


----------



## Garesfield ACE (Jul 5, 2014)

Dont feel experienced enough to make a proper judgment on Northumberland/Durham.

Although with Close House new course being Â£100 a game for visitors I fail to see how it CANNOT be the best course in that County.

Certainly not Goswick,played it a few times (and very well once) theres no doubting its a top course,but the best? NO CHANCE.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jul 5, 2014)

Garesfield ACE said:



			Although with Close House new course being Â£100 a game for visitors I fail to see how it CANNOT be the best course in that County.
		
Click to expand...

I'm sure the owners would love you to think that! Just think Belfry, Celtic Manor 2010 etc to see that lots of money doesn't necessarily mean a good course.


----------



## moogie (Jul 5, 2014)

In my county......Northumberland
I'd say the top 3 courses are Slaley hall,  Goswick,  Hexham
I've never played The Northumberland gc ,  so can't pass judgement

I've played both the courses at Close House,  filly & colt
Both decent,  both always in pristine order,  but the Colt IMHO is not that great,  and felt a bit let down when played there a couple months ago
The overall experience of a day there,  far outweighs the quality of the layout on the new course
The welcome,  hospitality,  and top top condition of the course can't be faulted,  I just feel the layout is anything from stunning or memorable,  and was expecting more


----------



## richy (Jul 5, 2014)

moogie said:



			In my county......Northumberland
I'd say the top 3 courses are Slaley hall,  Goswick,  Hexham
I've never played The Northumberland gc ,  so can't pass judgement

I've played both the courses at Close House,  filly & colt
Both decent,  both always in pristine order,  but the Colt IMHO is not that great,  and felt a bit let down when played there a couple months ago
The overall experience of a day there,  far outweighs the quality of the layout on the new course
The welcome,  hospitality,  and top top condition of the course can't be faulted,  I just feel the layout is anything from stunning or memorable,  and was expecting more
		
Click to expand...

Don't forget the holes that were close/moved about. You'd think the amount of money they spent the drainage would be better.


----------



## moogie (Jul 5, 2014)

richy said:



			Don't forget the holes that were close/moved about. You'd think the amount of money they spent the drainage would be better.
		
Click to expand...


Oh yes,  forgot
Think played close house colt 1st week April
New course,  few years old,  couple thousand per year fees,  or Â£110 green fee
They had 2 holes shortened,  and 1 hole closed......!!

Poor drainage,  which for a new course is quite criminal,  especially the type of money available and spent up there....


----------



## richy (Jul 5, 2014)

I think Northumberland is really lacking compared to other counties.

I'd have to say Goswick or Slayley but only because nothing really challenges them.


----------



## richy (Jul 5, 2014)

moogie said:



			Oh yes,  forgot
Think played close house colt 1st week April
New course,  few years old,  couple thousand per year fees,  or Â£110 green fee
They had 2 holes shortened,  and 1 hole closed......!!

Poor drainage,  which for a new course is quite criminal,  especially the type of money available and spent up there....
		
Click to expand...

Maybe Graham is watching the pennies?


----------



## moogie (Jul 5, 2014)

richy said:



			I think Northumberland is really lacking compared to other counties.

I'd have to say Goswick or Slayley but only because nothing really challenges them.
		
Click to expand...

Think you're spot on there mate
The county of northumberland defenitely lacks in quality
Couple of stand outs
The rest are very much all on same type of level


----------



## vig (Jul 5, 2014)

scottbrown said:



			Wiltshire - bowood or maybe cumberwell for the facility's. Although both are at times almost unplayable in the winter.
		
Click to expand...

Marlborough?


----------



## vig (Jul 5, 2014)

Mastercracker said:



			Playing Rotherham in a few weeks. Any tips?
		
Click to expand...

Keep it on the short stuff, don't try to boom it, enjoyable track


----------



## vig (Jul 5, 2014)

the hammer said:



			I can't believe there's not more shouts for lindrick. We played moor town 2 -3 months ago, in my humble , unknowledgable opinion, not in the same league as lindrick.
		
Click to expand...

TBH first time I played it, wasn't overly impressed but it does grow on you, great from back tees.  Loved Lindrick though greens were like glass the last time we played it


----------



## vig (Jul 5, 2014)

MetalMickie said:



			Surely Lindrick is in Notts (with the exception of one green which is in Derbyshire).

I know it has a Sheffield postcode but like Worksop it is a Nottinghamshire course, isn't it?
		
Click to expand...

We're claiming it.  Nearer to me than a lot of courses I've played in yorks


----------



## vig (Jul 5, 2014)

Garesfield ACE said:



			Dont feel experienced enough to make a proper judgment on Northumberland/Durham.

Although with Close House new course being Â£100 a game for visitors I fail to see how it CANNOT be the best course in that County.

Certainly not Goswick,played it a few times (and very well once) theres no doubting its a top course,but the best? NO CHANCE.
		
Click to expand...

Rockcliffe a nice track. Beast from the blacks


----------



## PieMan (Jul 5, 2014)

A fair few to choose from in Hertfordshire - The Grove, Brocket Hall Palmerston, West Herts, The Shire, Ashridge, Berkhamstead, Moor Park and The Centurion.


----------



## JCW (Jul 5, 2014)

Parkstone  , best condition course in Dorset , Greens are 2nd to none , come down and see for yourself , Golf monthly were down on friday just gone to review it , so watch this space ...................EYG


----------



## Soft hands (Jul 6, 2014)

Wishaw_Hacker said:



			Have you played it before? I've heard there quite a change with a lot of trees removed. I really liked it but haven't played it for a good few years. They have a 36 hole open on Sunday but it clashes with a comp at mine or I'd have played it.
		
Click to expand...

No it's the 1st time I've played it so couldn't comment on the trees. 

It was in lovely condition especially around the greens,there wasn't much rough really just relied on the trees as the main punishment on wayward shots. This made a nice change from my club which decides to use both!


----------



## Val (Jul 6, 2014)

Soft hands said:



			No it's the 1st time I've played it so couldn't comment on the trees. 

It was in lovely condition especially around the greens,there wasn't much rough really just relied on the trees as the main punishment on wayward shots. This made a nice change from my club which decides to use both!
		
Click to expand...

Where do you normally play?


----------



## Soft hands (Jul 6, 2014)

Valentino said:



			Where do you normally play?
		
Click to expand...

Bishop Auckland it's in County Durham.


----------



## shivas irons (Jul 6, 2014)

Woodbridge
Aldburgh
Purdis Heath


----------

